# Tu/Usted



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,
Soy francesa y llevo bastante tiempo en España para haberme acostumbrado a tutear con más facilidad que en Francia. Sin embargo hay casos que todavía me chocan y me gustaría que me digáis vuestra opinión.
Hoy en la prensa he visto la reproducción de una carta que una empresa eléctrica está mandando a sus clientes (el contenido en sí ya es chocante ya que le pide al cliente que cambie de empresa suministradora) y empieza la carta con "Estimado cliente" para después tutearlo.
¿Os parece correcto? Si es así, ¿para qué queda ya el Usted?
Muchas gracias por contestar
Buenas noches


----------



## alvarezp

Primero, es una falta de respeto al cliente. Segundo es una falta de concordancia cerebral, ya que se supone que a la persona que se le habla se le habla igual siempre. No es como que un minuto se le tiene confianza y al siguiente ya no.

No sabía que en francés había también "Usted".


----------



## ILT

Yo pienso que definitivamente en ese caso la carta debería usar el usted, ya que es una señal de respeto a alguien que aunque es un cliente de la empresa no se le conoce.

Me parece que las empresas ahora usan el tú como para hacer sentir al cliente que está más cerca, más en confianza con la empresa, pero coincido contigo, no me gusta.


----------



## Fernando

No, no es correcto. ¿Hablas de la carta de Endesa a clientes de Gas Natural?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

buenas noches
Gracias a los que me han contestado. 
Para Alvarezp, en Francia utilizamos el "vous", cuando nos dirigimos a una sola personal es un "vous" de cortesía. En plural ya no hay manera de distinguir si tuteamos o empleamos el "vous" de cortesía.
Para Fernando, la verdad es que no me he fijado en la empresa ya que lo que para mí es definitivamente una falta de consideración me ha quitado las ganas de saber de esta empresa. Lo único que sé es que después de aparecer en la prensa han dejado de mandarla, según el periódico.
Buenas noches y gracias otra vez.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es una técnica de imagen, como dice (S)he Loves Translating. A mí no me molesta. Es más, me parece una tontería que haya distintos registros del idioma para meter distancia entre los interlocutores. Soy así de pragmático y rarito


----------



## mydoom

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que han comentado más arriba.
Es una falta de respeto hacia los remitentes.  Desde el punto de vista formal la carta está incorrectamente redactada. Se debe usar 'usted/es' en lugar de tutear.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí, además he de decir que no me gustó mucho cuando los chavales empezaron a llamarme de usted


----------



## Laia

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí, además he de decir que no me gustó mucho cuando los chavales empezaron a llamarme de usted


 
Bueno, Dr. Quizá... estás sufriendo mi patológica manía de borrar posts... jeje

Lo que decía, odio el _usted_. Trabajé este verano en una tienda y me obligaban a usar el _usted_. A ver, si entraba una señora de 70 años, está claro que no la iba a tutear... pero imagínate si entraba un chico de mi edad (era una situación horrible...  ).


----------



## Viriato

I love translating said:
			
		

> Yo pienso que definitivamente en ese caso la carta debería usar el usted, ya que es una señal de respeto a alguien que aunque es un cliente de la empresa no se le conoce.
> 
> Me parece que las empresas ahora usan el tú como para hacer sentir al cliente que está más cerca, más en confianza con la empresa, pero coincido contigo, no me gusta.


Estoy de acuerdo con tu opinión Translating. Las empresas lo hacen para acercarse más al cliente, para reducir la distancia entre una empresa, que es un ente jurídico, y las personas. No me molesta demasiado el tratamiento, no soy muy puntilloso con este tema, aunque prefiero tratar de usted a alguien que no conozco. Lo que sí me molesta es la intención de estas empresas, que quieren hacernos creer que somos parte de ella, por ser clientes, pero los dividendos y ganancias se las reparten los dueños. Quieren crear un acercamiento y una familiaridad falsas que realmente no existen.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Laia said:
			
		

> Bueno, Dr. Quizá... estás sufriendo mi patológica manía de borrar posts... jeje
> 
> Lo que decía, odio el _usted_. Trabajé este verano en una tienda y me obligaban a usar el _usted_. A ver, si entraba una señora de 70 años, está claro que no la iba a tutear... pero imagínate si entraba un chico de mi edad (era una situación horrible...  ).



Uhm, bueno, no sé qué clase de tienda sería, pero a la mayor parte de la gente jóven le gusta más el tuteo "aunque no corresponda". Yo lo prefiero, desde luego. Y cuando estaba en la universidad y un profesor me llamaba de "usted" en vez de tutearme ¡qué miedo! Estaba claro que me iba a decir algo malo 




			
				Viriato said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con tu opinión Translating. Las empresas lo hacen para acercarse más al cliente, para reducir la distancia entre una empresa, que es un ente jurídico, y las personas. No me molesta demasiado el tratamiento, no soy muy puntilloso con este tema, aunque prefiero tratar de usted a alguien que no conozco. Lo que sí me molesta es la intención de estas empresas, que quieren hacernos creer que somos parte de ella, por ser clientes, pero los dividendos y ganancias se las reparten los dueños. Quieren crear un acercamiento y una familiaridad falsas que realmente no existen.



Es curioso, porque por otra parte, en una relación de "vasallaje" es el señorito quien tutea al sirviente y obviamente no lo trata como a su igual.


----------



## Laia

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Uhm, bueno, no sé qué clase de tienda sería, pero a la mayor parte de la gente jóven le gusta más el tuteo "aunque no corresponda". Yo lo prefiero, desde luego. Y cuando estaba en la universidad y un profesor me llamaba de "usted" en vez de tutearme ¡qué miedo! Estaba claro que me iba a decir algo malo


 
Está claro... siempre que podía me saltaba esa (estúpida) norma a la torera 

En la universidad... no tengo ningún profesor que me llame de usted. Pero sí tuve alguno en el instituto... jeje... que miedo


----------



## Viriato

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Es curioso, porque por otra parte, en una relación de "vasallaje" es el señorito quien tutea al sirviente y obviamente no lo trata como a su igual.


Ésta es la riqueza del lenguaje, según en qué contexto las expresiones o palabras significan o tienen matices distintos. En este caso el señorito lo emplea para precisamente lo contrario, para establecer una distancia y dejar claro al vasallo dónde está él.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Aquí viene la siguiente pregunta:
¿Es verdad que tuteáis a los padres de vuestros amigos?
En Rusia no es posible. Nunca tutean a los padres de los amigos. Los tratan al estilo francés.¨
Gracias


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

En México no se tutea los padres de los amigos.


----------



## gisele73

lonelyheartsclubband said:
			
		

> Aquí viene la siguiente pregunta:
> ¿Es verdad que tuteáis a los padres de vuestros amigos?
> En Rusia no es posible. Nunca tutean a los padres de los amigos. Los tratan al estilo francés.¨
> Gracias


 
Creo que todo depende de qué tanta confianza se tenga con los padres de nuestros amigos. Normalmente no se les tutea, se les trata de usted.


----------



## gisele73

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Primero, es una falta de respeto al cliente. Segundo es una falta de concordancia cerebral, ya que se supone que a la persona que se le habla se le habla igual siempre. No es como que un minuto se le tiene confianza y al siguiente ya no.
> 
> No sabía que en francés había también "Usted".


 
Estoy de acuerdo, a mí no me gusta que una empresa me escriba una carta "tuteándome", pero en fin, si lo van a hacer, al menos que sean consecuentes y no que empiecen la carta tratándome de usted y me terminen tuteando a mitad de la misma.


----------



## gisele73

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Primero, es una falta de respeto al cliente. Segundo es una falta de concordancia cerebral, ya que se supone que a la persona que se le habla se le habla igual siempre. No es como que un minuto se le tiene confianza y al siguiente ya no.
> 
> No sabía que en francés había también "Usted".


 
Hola 

Yo creo que es así en todos los idiomas derivados del latín, aunque no estoy segura. En italiano también se usa el usted "lei".


----------



## princesa azteca

Hola, 
yo creo que hay situaciones donde definitivamente se tiene que hablar de _usted. _Voy a poner un ejemplo:

Si estas saliendo con un chavo o chava, son novios, y le presentas a tus padres, para mi punto de vista (como mexicana) se le habla de _usted_ a los padres, y ya de ellos esta que te digan "no me hables de usted, dime Paty o hablame de tu".

Cuando llegué a vivir a España, una de las cosas que me chocó fue la manera tan fácil de la gente de tutearse, cosa que no veo nada bien.  El respeto es importante, tanto si le hablas a un profesor, un director etc, siempre dejar que la opción a la otra persona para que decida si te habla de usted o de tu o en su defecto con el paso del tiempo (cuando haya mas confianza) entonces cambiaran las cosas.

Cuando en México alguien habla con algún director y tutea, el otro puede pensar "qué igualado" jaja, eso es clásico.

El usted es básicamente de respeto.  Ojo, en centroamérica se habla a los padres de usted, cosa que también me choca, por que se supone que son la personas a las que mas confianza les tienes.

Sería interesante que los centroamericanos participaran y me dijeran qué opinan al respeto no?
saludos


----------



## jealindgar

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que se ha dicho al principio.
Si la carta empieza tratando de usted, así debe terminar.
Pero hay empresas menores o más bien dedicadas al ama de casa que sus cartas empiezan con Estimada clienta y sigue tratándola de tú

pero *princesa azteca*, tú mism@ lo has dicho, en centroamerica se trata de usted por respeto a los padres, precisamente por eso, respeto, no se trata del grado de confianza q se tenga.
A mi abuela paterna le trato de usted (es de Dinamarca) y a mis abuelos maternos les trataba de tú.
Es depende de la confianza q te dé la persona, supongo.
Mi madre trataba a sus padres de usted, mientras que yo de tú. Es como te han criado.


----------



## Eroldan

Soy de Ibiza, una pequeña isla del Mediterraneo español en la que hablamos el Catalán y tenemos tres formas de dirigirnos a las personas, que traducidas al castellano son: Tu, Usted y Vos, terminos ya utilizados en Castellano, pero en desuso.

El Tu tratamiento de confianza e igualdad total
El Usted Tratamiento de respeto y "distancia"
El Vos Tratamiento de respeto y "proximidad"

Con ello no pretendo que se vuelva a usos del pasado en Castellano, solamente constatar una curiosidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fernando

¿Y es exclusivo de Ibiza o es catalán "estándar"?


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Y es exclusivo de Ibiza o es catalán "estándar"?



Es antiguo. En algunos pueblos de Mallorca también se usa el "vos", no sé en el resto de regiones catalano-parlantes.

Pero me parece que no se considera "standard"

Eroldan, bienvenido/a  a los foros, paisano  Por cierto, te recuerdo que en castellano los nombres de los idiomas van en minúscula. Espero que no te moleste la puntualización pero dado que este es un foro de idiomas, nos gusta corregirnos mutuamente. 

Un saludo,

Belén


----------



## betulina

Hola!
A mí no sé qué me pasa pero no me gusta usar el _usted_, no me preguntéis mucho por qué... Pero bueno, en castellano cuando toca el usted toca, pero sí, en catalán yo también utilizo el _vós_, da más proximidad. Me encanta tratar de _vós_ a las personas mayores que no conozco. 
No sé si es estándar, tampoco, pero ya que está ahí y sirve...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

A mi el tratar de "usted" me sale... me custa mucho no utilizarlo cuando debo, lo típico, hablar con gente mayor que yo (padres/madres o abuelos/las)

El "vos" lo utilizo con amigos bromeando, no sabía que se utilizaba... 

Mei


----------



## Eroldan

Yo me crié en un pueblo de Ibiza y me sale espontaneamente el uso de los tratamientos así como los he expuesto, tanto en la vida cotidiana como en el desarrollo de mi profesión, como a la mayoria de las personas de mi edad (53 años). Supongo que en toda Cataluña en un tiempo pasado fué, o quizás es, así tambien. En Ibiza ciudad, no tanto en los pueblos, los jovenes van perdiendo el tratamiento de vos, supongo que es debido a que las relaciones interpersonales van perdiendo las tradiciones sociológicas de nuestra isla que hace poco más de cuarenta años era un lugar pobre y atrasado y se podía ofender a una persona si no se utilizaban los tratamientos correctos, cosa ahora impensable.
Un saludo


----------



## Lourdes Luna

El tutear depende de la confianza que tengas a la persona, o por cuanto tiempo la conozcas, en México efectivamente no tuteas a los padres de tus amigos... si los acabas de conocer, pero si tienes muchos tiempo de tratarlos y ellos te lo autorizan puedes hablarles de tú.

Con relación al post original, pienso que en cualquier redacción formal (ejemplo la publicación en el periódico, o una carta de negocios) debe ser escrita "de usted", pero mezclar el usted con tú, para mi no es aceptable.

Saludos
Lulú


----------



## grumpus

Hola a todos,
aprendi a "hablar" espanol en Espana y nunca escuche ni ud, ni uds.  Me case con una Mexicana y me costo mucho trabajo tener que usar ud.  Hasta la fecha no puedo tutear con mis suegros, lo que no me gusta para nada.  
A mi me suena muy forazado, hasta falso, usar ud. en muchas circumstancias en Mexico --como que respenta algo medio feudal, una sociedad super-jerarquica (lo es).  A mi me gustaria que desaparecieran ud, uds.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Lourdes Luna

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> aprendi a "hablar" espanol en Espana y nunca escuche ni ud, ni uds. Me case con una Mexicana y me costo mucho trabajo tener que usar ud. Hasta la fecha no puedo tutear con a mis suegros, lo que no me gusta para nada.
> A mi me suena muy forazado forzado, hasta falso, usar ud. en muchas circumstancias circunstancias en Mexico --como que respenta algo medio feudal, una sociedad super-jerarquica (lo es). A mi me gustaria que desaparecieran ud, uds.
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus


 
Perdón por las correciones, espero no te molestes, con relación a lo que dijiste, el hablar de usted no es falso ni forzado, es más bien enfocado al respeto y a la cortesía. 
Por otro lado es extraño que hasta la fecha no puedas hablarle a tus suegros de "tú", pueden existir dos razones, una puede ser que tus suegros sean personas muy ancianas (con constumbres muy arraigadas) u otra sería que son personas que no fueron criadas en la ciudad (osea de provincia con otras costumbres más arraigadas).
De cualquier forma no te compliques con el idioma, simplemente es una forma de expresión diferente
Saludos


----------



## fran

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> aprendi a "hablar" espanol en Espana y nunca escuche ni ud, ni uds.  Me case con una Mexicana y me costo mucho trabajo tener que usar ud.  Hasta la fecha no puedo tutear con mis suegros, lo que no me gusta para nada.
> A mi me suena muy forazado, hasta falso, usar ud. en muchas circumstancias en Mexico --como que respenta algo medio feudal, una sociedad super-jerarquica (lo es).  A mi me gustaria que desaparecieran ud, uds.
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus



Realmente el vd/vds es algo a utilizar con criterio muy propio y basándonos en las costumbres, no sólo del país en el que estemos, sino también a las locales.

El uso de vd/vds. también está en España, aunque no en el entorno coloquial y raramente en el familiar.


----------



## grumpus

Lourdes Luna said:
			
		

> Perdón por las correciones, espero no te molestes, con relación a lo que dijiste, el hablar de usted no es falso ni forzado, es más bien enfocado al respeto y a la cortesía.
> Por otro lado es extraño que hasta la fecha no puedas hablarle a tus suegros de "tú", pueden existir dos razones, una puede ser que tus suegros sean personas muy ancianas (con constumbres muy arraigadas) u otra sería que son personas que no fueron criadas en la ciudad (osea de provincia con otras costumbres más arraigadas).
> De cualquier forma no te compliques con el idioma, simplemente es una forma de expresión diferente
> Saludos



Hola Lourdes,
claro que me puedes corregir, de eso se trata (no dejes que mi nombre te engane).
si tienes razon en que son de pueblos/ranchos.  Pero no estoy de acuerdo en la otra parte, de respeto y cortesia.  Se puede interpretar asi. Me imagino si viajaramos a los antiguos tiempos el distinguir entre ud y tu tendria que ver con poder/posicion social.  Desgraciademente, ha quedado esa reminiscencia en nuestras sociedades.  Solo porque algo sea tradicion no quiere decir que sea bueno.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## angel101

Hola. 
Mi profesor ha explicado mucho los principios básicos respecto al uso de 'tú' y 'usted'. Pero siempre lo encuentro muy difícil cuando hablo con los hablantes nativos. Cuando fui a España, trabajé en un restaurante durante una semana. Inicialmente cuando hablé con el jefe, usé 'usted', pero se rió y me dijo que debo usar 'tú'. El mismo día estaba hablando con un empleado del hotel y me dijo que debo usar 'usted'. ¡Estoy muy confundida! 
Mañana, voy a conocer a los abuelos españoles de mi amigo. No hablan inglés, por lo tanto tendré que hablar con ellos en español. 
¿Debo usar 'tú/vosotros' o 'usted/ustedes'? 
¡No quiero ofender a los abuelos de mi amigo!

(También, ¿se dice 'cómo está usted?' o 'cómo usted está?' ?)

Muchas gracias,
Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ya que no los conoces todavía, yo usaría usted y ustedes, depende de la situación. Si estás hablando sólo con una persona, diría *usted* y cuando estás hablando con un grupo o mas de una sola persona, usaría ustedes. Tiene sentido, no?


----------



## diegodbs

angel101 said:
			
		

> Hola.
> Mi profesor ha explicado mucho los principios básicos respecto al uso de 'tú' y 'usted'. Pero siempre lo encuentro muy difícil cuando hablo con los hablantes nativos. Cuando fui a España, trabajé en un restaurante durante una semana. Inicialmente cuando hablé con el jefe, usé 'usted', pero se rió y me dijo que debo usar 'tú'. El mismo día estaba hablando con un empleado del hotel y me dijo que debo usar 'usted'. ¡Estoy muy confundida!
> Mañana, voy a conocer a los abuelos españoles de mi amigo. No hablan inglés, por lo tanto tendré que hablar con ellos en español.
> ¿Debo usar 'tú/vosotros' o 'usted/ustedes'?
> ¡No quiero ofender a los abuelos de mi amigo!
> 
> (También, ¿se dice 'cómo está usted?' o 'cómo usted está?' ?)
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Saludos


 
En este caso tienes que tratarlos de "usted/ustedes". Se dice "¿Cómo está usted?"


----------



## angel101

¡Gracias, me habéis ayudado mucho!


----------



## lazarus1907

Con personas de una cierta edad o posición social es frecuente usar "usted", y especialmente con personas mayores que tú. Los que amablemente te corrigen (que no te corrigen en realidad) y te dicen que no los trates de "usted", no van a ofenderse cuando se lo digas, sino que sencillamente no se encuentran a gusto con este trato por la razón que sea; los que esperan un trato de "usted" y no lo reciben, quizá sí.


----------



## angel101

Muchas gracias a todos. Esta mañana conocí a los abuelos de mi amigo y creo que el encuentro tuvo éxito. Usé 'usted/ustedes' y afortunadamente ahora ¡piensan que estoy una chica cortesa!

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Pumpkin72

angel101 said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos. Esta mañana conocí a los abuelos de mi amigo y creo que el encuentro tuvo éxito. Usé 'usted/ustedes' y afortunadamente ahora ¡piensan que *soy* una chica *cortés*!
> 
> Saludos cordiales


Felicidades, es mejor "pecar" de cortés que de descortés


----------



## Maruja14

No he entendido muy bién que un empleado del hotel te dijera que debías emplear "usted". ¿Se refería a hablar de usted a los clientes o a él mismo?. A los clientes siempre se les debe hablar de usted: si eres camarera en un restaurante, o si eres recepcionista de un hotel, o si trabajas en una tienda o gasolinera...

A las personas mayores también, sobre todo si son desconocidas.

Y yo diría que, de entrada, a tu jefe o a la persona que te contrata, cuando vas a una entrevista de trabajo...

Como te han dicho Lazarus y Pumpkin, siempre es mejor "equivocarse" llamando de usted a alguien que llamándo de tú.

Un saludo, chica cortés . Por favor, a mí "de tú, de tú, bonita, de tú".


----------



## Laura Gabriela

Estoy de acuerdo con todos, y nada más confirmando es mejor :Cómo esta usted? 
Si los señores son muy amables contigo después de un rato te pueden decir que les hables de tu. Suerte!!


----------



## Jellby

Lo mejor es empezar hablando de usted y, si ves que te tutean, cambiar luego al tú.


----------



## panjabigator

(notad que empecé a usar el vosotros aunque todavía no visite España...)
Trabajo en Subway para el Verano y querría saber vuestras opiniones...

A veces algunos clientes van que no hablan ingles (recordad que vivo en Florida) y tengo que hablarles en Español...pero me siente un poco descortés si uso el "tu" porque algunas personas....pues, la mayoría de ellos son mayor en edad y no les conozco.  Al revés, en este foro, quiero ser cortes y por eso no vos tuteo aunque algunas tal vez quieran que lo haga...el problema viene de la palabra "tu" porque semejantemente en mi propia lengua, Punjabi, existe la misma palabra "tu" en ambos significado y familiaridad.  Pero, no se usa "tu" en Punjabi con personas que son mayores de tu aunque puedan ser su familia.  Nunca me atrevo a hablar con mi mama ni mi papa en el voz informal....seria muy descortés, aunque cuando les hablo en ingles algunas veces soy vulgar   De toda manera, por esa razón, casi inmediatamente no tuteo a nadie que no conozco. 


   Escogí el foro correcto para este asunto o debiera escoger otro lugar?  Se que aquí solamente se puede expresar en español y por eso lo escogí.


----------



## Sofia29

No entiendo tu pregunta... ¿Querés saber si tendrías que tratar a tus clientes de usted?


----------



## panjabigator

Si...no se si debo usar tu o ud.


----------



## panjabigator

Sofia29 said:
			
		

> No entiendo tu pregunta... ¿Querés saber si tendrías que tratar a tus clientes de usted?



 No entiendes porque se me olvidó escribir. jaja


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Panjabigator

Este tema se ha tratado ya el el foro
aquí, y aquí, y aquí también y todo esto sólo en el foro "Sólo español". Apuesto a que si efectuas una búsqueda en el foro "Español-inglès" encontrarás unos cuantos hilos más.

No puedo responder a tu pregunta ya que no vivo en Florida. Por otra parte supongo que la "sensibilidad" al trato de tú o de usted dependerá del origen de tu cliente si viene de una región en la que se tutea con facilidad o no.

Siento no poder ayudarte más
Saludos
Martine


----------



## Rayines

Además de la respuesta que te dio Martine, trátalos de usted y nunca te equivocarás. Ellos mismo te pedirán que los tutees si lo creen conveniente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola, buenas noches,

El uso del tú nunca es una obligación y si a ti te resulta más cómodo, más adecuado, tratar a la gente de usted, estás en tu pleno derecho. Hay en España una clara preferencia por el tuteo sistemático. Cada vez más. Pero no ha desaparecido, ni mucho menos. Sigue siendo una forma de respeto y de corrección que usamos cuando nos parece lo más adecuado (en esto la norma es de cada uno. Y el tuteo no quita tampoco el respeto hacia los demás, que quede muy claro). 

Pero esta tendencia solo se da en España (creo), y España es una ínfima parte de los hispanohablantes. 

El trato con el "usted" transmite cortesía, deferencia, pero muchas veces también la franja que separa una clase social de otra, un rango laboral de otro. Muchos usaban el usted y recibían a cambio un tú, lo que marcaba toda la diferencia entre el poderoso y el pueblo, el jefe con el empleado, el anciano con el jovenzuelo. Creo que la tendencia hacia es uso sistemático del tú, que se hace cada vez más nítida es para borrar el desprecio de unos frente a la deferencia de los demás. Y creo que no está mal igualar en el trato a todo el mundo.

Yo he tenido una educación francesa tradicional donde el tú y el usted quedan bien desmarcados. Me sigue inflenciando y a las personas muy mayores no las tuteo así como así, las trato de usted y me parece normal. Pero si me dicen que las tutee, entonces no tengo ningún reparo en hacerlo: no me parece mal cambiar una formula de respeto por una marca de cariño.

Un saludito desde Madrid


----------



## Txiri

Por otro lado del tema, los hispanohablantes de mayores números en la Florida son de Puerto Rico, Cuba y México.  Trabajo más con mexicanos y nunca se me va a ocurrir tuteárles.  Los encuentro más formales en ese sentido.  A veces me tutean a mí, pero ni entonces les tuteo.  En cuanto a los cubanos, me parecen que de todos es el grupo menos formal en ese sentido.  Pero es un buen consejo que te han dado, háblales de usted, y no puedes entonces quedar mal.  (Sobre todo si son algo mayores de edad)


----------



## Jellby

Yo hablaría de usted por sistema, sólo cuando alguien te lo pida o cuando aprecies que persistentemente te tratan a ti de tú, pasaría al tuteo.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias por su ayuda!  Me han ayudado mucho!

un saludo


----------



## Platón

¿Sabes que? En Antioquia, Colombia, particularmente Medellín, se dice “voz” mucho más que “tu”. Ósea, no solamente los Argentinos usan “voz”. ¿Por que será? ¿De donde se originó  el uso de “voz”?´´ ¿Hay otro hilo donde ya dieron las respuesta?
 


Suerte!


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

todo depende de la confianza, y de la edad que tenga la persona, en todo caso, por ejemplo, yo si tengo que hablar de tu, trato de hacerlo en forma indirecta; es decir, no diciendo la palabra "tu" exactamente, haciendo sujeto tácito, como: podrias pasarme el lápiz (no suena tan feo si le sacas el sujeto, viste) o con usted: podría pasarme el lápiz ..
entre los 2 no se nota mucho la diferencia si sacamos el sujeto, a lo que se le llama, sujeto tácito. espero que mi comentario te sirva. Bendiciones


----------



## heidita

Platón said:
			
		

> ¿Sabéis que? En Antioquia, Colombia, particularmente Medellín, se dice “vos” mucho más que “tu”. O sea, no solamente los Argentinos usan “vos”. ¿Por qué será? ¿De dónde se originó el uso de “vos”?´´ ¿Hay otro hilo donde ya dieron las respuesta?
> 
> 
> 
> Suerte!


 
Platón, no se dice voz, sino vos, en sustitución de Usted en castellano.

Voz es el sonido que emites por la boca.


----------



## Dandee

panjabigator said:
			
		

> (notad que empecé a usar el vosotros aunque todavía no visite España...)
> Trabajo en Subway para el Verano y querría saber vuestras opiniones...
> 
> A veces algunos clientes van que no hablan ingles (recordad que vivo en Florida) y tengo que hablarles en Español...pero me siente un poco descortés si uso el "tu" porque algunas personas....pues, la mayoría de ellos son mayor en edad y no les conozco. Al revés, en este foro, quiero ser cortes y por eso no vos tuteo aunque algunas tal vez quieran que lo haga...el problema viene de la palabra "tu" porque semejantemente en mi propia lengua, Punjabi, existe la misma palabra "tu" en ambos significado y familiaridad. Pero, no se usa "tu" en Punjabi con personas que son mayores de tu aunque puedan ser su familia. Nunca me atrevo a hablar con mi mama ni mi papa en el voz informal....seria muy descortés, aunque cuando les hablo en ingles algunas veces soy vulgar  De toda manera, por esa razón, casi inmediatamente no tuteo a nadie que no conozco.
> 
> 
> Escogí el foro correcto para este asunto o debiera escoger otro lugar? Se que aquí solamente se puede expresar en español y por eso lo escogí.


 
Hola panjabigator,

En un trato con personas que no conoces y a los que das un servicio te conviene ser decidídamente formal, porque es lo más seguro y está bien visto.
Si tuteas a quién no conoces y es una persona mayor, digamos 30 años o más, lo más probable es que sienta que tu trato es un exceso de confianza y atenta contra la calificación del servico que brindas.
Si tuteas a una persona de 20 o 25 años es probable que te tutée ella a ti, se exceda cierta confianza de parte de ellas hacia ti y te puedes ver sobre pasada. Con personas de esa edad es conveniente mantener una cierta distancia (los jóvenes pierden el respeto fácilmente).
Si tuteas a jóvenes de 16 años o menores está bien porque todo el mundo los tutea, están familiarizados con ese trato y es una actitud simpática hacia ellos.
En general te sugiero:
Trata de Ud. a todos los mayores de unos 16 años.
Trata de tu a todos los menores de 16 años.
Esto que te sugiero es conservador y muy seguro. No tendrías ningún problema. Puedes experimentar variantes según tu criterio, experiencia y observación.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## panjabigator

Sus respuestas me han ayudado mucho!  Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Platón

heidita said:
			
		

> Platón, no se dice voz, sino vos, en sustitución de Usted en castellano.
> 
> Voz es el sonido que emites por la boca.


 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Intervención del moderador: Chicos, el tema se ha tratado suficiente en otros hilos. Por favor vean los links que Cintia&Martine nos ha dado en el post número 3.
He unido el hilo a otro para mantener el orden por estos lados de WR, gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## Artajerjes

En Santa Cruz-Bolivia se usa bastante el "voseo" entre personas de confianza, familia trabajo, etc. respetandose el uso de "usted" para personas a quienes recien estas conociendo o a personas a las cuales aun no les tienes bastante confianza. 

Lo interesante (y creo que en algunas ciudades de Colombia es igual) es que el uso de "usted"  aplica para cualquier edad; es asi que yo puedo conocer a alguna persona de mi edad, pero tratarla de "usted" por cordialidad y respeto (incluso si la estoy pretendiendo), siendo una norma social en el oriente de Bolivia, luego si llego a tener confianza, podria tratarla de tu o mucho mejor "vos"; aunque esto tambien es una alternativa, ya que existen matrimonios que, a pesar de estar casados mas de 30 años, entre cónyuges se tratan de "usted"  en todo tiempo y lugar. Los hijos de igual forma tratan de "usted"  a los padres y parientes, aunque la confianza sea plena. En fin, que vida...


----------



## titi_kalan

Por Favor Me Dice En Que Situaciones Hay Que Usar Ud. En La Vida Cotidiana De Hoy?


----------



## silvester

Hello,
Regularmente cuando se dirige a una persona mayor o de autoridad. Es en señal de respeto.


----------



## Anakin59

En Argentina es bastante común tratarse de "vos" que es lo mismo que "tu" en otros países. 
Los compañeros de trabajo se "tutean" (es decir, se tratan de vos o tu), en muchos casos los subalternos tutean a los jefes. En una reunión entre cliente y proveedor, la gente se tutea, salvo que la otra persona sea muy vieja.
En general, cuando son personas de la misma edad, casi siempre se tratan de "vos". 
Los yernos/nueras suelen tutear a los suegros. Los alumnos tutean a los maestros. 
Otros ejemplos de mi vida cotidiana: 
El almacenero me tutea y yo a él.
El service del lavarropa me tutea.
Los cadetes que traen/llevan cosas a mi oficina me tutean
Los vecinos me tutean.
El cartero no me tutea.
Para que más o menos te ubiques, yo tengo 48 años; es decir, estoy en el medio. Yo tuteo a gente menor, siempre; y a gente mayor de 60 y hasta alrededor de 70. Tengo una vecina que tiene 88 y no la tuteo, pero mi marido sí lo hace. Así que, como verás, depende un poco de la persona.
Hay gente que prefiere que la trates de vos (como yo por ejemplo), sobre todo por los menores, porque también eso te hace sentir más joven.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Hay muchos hilos sobre esto en el foro, por ejemplo este.


----------



## lianygreen

La mayor parte de las veces podemos decir que la diferencia entre el uso de "tú" y "usted" se basa en un asunto de edad y respeto. Ciertamente es un factor, aunque hay personas mayores a los cuales tuteamos por conocerlas de muchos anos, porque son familia, porque insisten en que asi lo hagamos, etc. Como Consejera que soy, tengo la tendencia de tratar de "usted"a la mayor parte de mis clientes aunque sean mas jovenes que yo. Pienso que asi mantengo la relacion a un nivel mas profesional que con el tuteo.


----------



## Betildus

Outsider said:


> Hay muchos hilos sobre esto en el foro, por ejemplo este.


Hola Outsider:
Una acotación, no sirve el hilo que pusiste por dos razones: está en inglés y se trata del tema "tu", no de Usted.

En lo personal trato a mi jefe de Usted, tuteo a mucha gente pero a la mayoría, por respeto, por la poca confianza, por la diferencia de edad, etc. etc, las trato de Usted.

Saludos


----------



## the boss

"Eres suficientemente viejo cuando tratas a la gente de tu y ellos te tratan de usted"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México tutamos cuando hay confianza, y hablamos de usted cuando hablas con alguien de respeto. Sin embargo, hay personas que se hablan de usted en familia.

Tengo entendido que hay países donde lo normal es hablarse de usted, como en Costa Rica.


----------



## Outsider

Betildus said:


> Hola Outsider:
> Una acotación, no sirve el hilo que pusiste por dos razones: está en inglés y se trata del tema "tu", no de Usted.


En el hilo se habla de "usted" y "vos" también. Fíjense en la página 2.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, cuando hay confianza entre las personas se usa en su gran mayoría "el voseo", siendo la minoría quienes usan el "tuteo". El tratamiento de "usted" se usa para dirigirse a la gente con respeto, especialmente a la de mayor edad, a las personas que apenas se conocen o con las cuales la confianza es mínima, a las de un rango superior (laboralmente hablando), a las autoridades o empleados en alguna dependencia, etc. También el "usted" se usa simplemente cuando se quiere mantener la distancia o una relación de respeto con alguien.

Por cierto, algo que me llama mucho la atención es que en los anuncios publicitarios siempre se dirigen al consumidor "tuteándolo" sin importar si los potenciales consumidores son personas mayores, situación que en lo personal, no comparto, ya que esto debería depender del segmento del mercado al cual se oriente la publicidad. Lo curioso es que cuando se llama por teléfono a una compañía o se visita un establecimiento comercial, entonces ya el tratamiento es de "usted".

Saludos,


----------



## abbaaccddc

Ayutuxte said:


> Por cierto, algo que me llama mucho la atención es que en los anuncios publicitarios siempre se dirigen al consumidor "tuteándolo" sin importar si los potenciales consumidores son personas mayores


Esto en Chile es una moda que empezó hace unos 10 años. A mí no me gusta, pero peor encuentro la mezcla. En algunos cajeros automáticos la publicidad trata al cliente de tú (compra esto, contrata lo otro) y las instrucciones tratan de usted (inserte su tarjeta, retire su dinero).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

abbaaccddc said:


> Esto en Chile es una moda que empezó hace unos 10 años. A mí no me gusta, pero peor encuentro la mezcla. En algunos cajeros automáticos la publicidad trata al cliente de tú (compra esto, contrata lo otro) y las instrucciones tratan de usted (inserte su tarjeta, retire su dinero).


 
Esto mismo sucede también con algunos sistemas telefónicos automatizados, los cuales tutean a las personas al momento de seguir las instrucciones, pero una vez se entra en contacto con el operador, ya el tratamiento es de usted.

En nuestro caso y para el colmo, la inmensa mayoría de salvadoreños ni siquiera usan el tuteo sino el voseo, en su trato diario (de confianza, aclaro) como ya lo he apuntado en otros hilos.

Reitero que me parece una falta de respeto el tutear a alguien de buenas a primeras, especialmente a clientes, proveedores, etc. Aparentemente las agencias publicitarias piensan que con esto inspiran mas confianza, pero lo que no perciben o no quieren entender es que no a todo mundo le gusta dicho tratamiento. Desconozco si se han hecho estudios de opinión como para llegar a la conclusión de que al consumidor le agrada ser tuteado de buenas a primeras, pero creo que esto ya es "harina de otro costal" y me estoy saliendo del tema.

Saludos,


----------



## Anakin59

Ay! tanto hablar de usted, de tu y de vos no nos dimos cuenta de que era tu primer post titi_kalan!

¡Bienvenido al foro!

(como verás, yo te tuteo. ¡Espero que no te moleste!)


----------



## lianygreen

Estoy 100% de acuerdo, Ayutexte, creo que es una tactica muy desagradable esa costumbre del tuteo comercial. Sin embargo no me parece que lo hagan para inspirar confianza, si no para que nos creamos que son nuestros amigos, que nos aprecian y gastemos mas $$$


----------



## HI!

Hola a todos!!

Tengo que escribir un texto en español en un tono lo más universal posible. Es decir, que suene bien tanto para españoles como para latino americanos y no estoy seguro si utilizar el tu o el usted. Cuál creeis que es la mejor opción? A mi como español me suena muy bien el tu, pero no creo que sea lo más correcto.

Gracias.


----------



## Joomngpyiuakafng

Amigo: ante la duda, sin duda te recomiendo el "usted".
¡Y soy español! Así que imagino que los latinoamericanos harán lo mismo pero con más énfasis.


----------



## krolaina

Estoy de acuerdo con Joom (como para recordar tu nick!), pero depende mucho del texto. ¿Lo diriges a alguien en particular...conocido...no conocido, necesitas que sea formal...?. Yo siempre recomiendo el Vd para cualquier "texto no amistoso".


----------



## fernando el casir

En latinoamérica las dos formas son usuales. El usted es más formal y se usa para con desconocidos o personas mayores con las que uno no tiene mucho trato, o en relaciones de tipo comercial. El tú es más simpático y coloquial. Tú debes elegir cuál usar, usted debe tomar la decisión.


----------



## Argótide

HI! said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Tengo que escribir un texto en español en un tono lo más universal posible. Es decir, que suene bien tanto para españoles como para latino americanos y no estoy seguro si utilizar el tu o el usted. Cuál creeis que es la mejor opción? A mi como español me suena muy bien el tu, pero no creo que sea lo más correcto.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Disculpa pero... es que no se trata de "dos facciones", por decir, ¡sino de veinte! No hay que amontonarnos a los latinoamericanos como si fuésemos una unidad. Cada uno tiene sus matices. Te doy el caso de Colombia. Allá, en casi todo el país, el "usted" no es considerado formal, y la gente se dirige alegramente a sus hermanos, amigos, etc, con este pronombre. En otros países (como Argentina y Uruguay), en cambio, el "tú" casi no se usa porque lo que es usual es el "vos". No es que yo quiera complicar las cosas, sino mirar la realidad... 
Yo me quedaría con *usted* para no errar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Habría que ver el contexto. Si se trata de un manual de uso, también se podría usar el infinitivo.


----------



## falbala84

ToñoTorreón said:


> Habría que ver el contexto. Si se trata de un manual de uso, también se podría usar el infinitivo.



O la primera del plural


----------



## fernando el casir

Argótide said:


> Disculpa pero... es que no se trata de "dos facciones", por decir, ¡sino de veinte! No hay que amontonarnos a los latinoamericanos como si fuésemos una unidad. Cada uno tiene sus matices. Te doy el caso de Colombia. Allá, en casi todo el país, el "usted" no es considerado formal, y la gente se dirige alegramente a sus hermanos, amigos, etc, con este pronombre. En otros países (como Argentina y Uruguay), en cambio, el "tú" casi no se usa porque lo que es usual es el "vos". No es que yo quiera complicar las cosas, sino mirar la realidad...
> Yo me quedaría con *usted* para no errar.


 
Es que HI preguntaba cuál forma sería la más universal y entiendo que más allá de matices regionales, las dos formas se entienden en toda LA, con más o menos esas características, si no me expresé mal.


----------



## Valery G

Para mi lo mas universal es escribir en tercera persona, no "usted" o "tu". Por ejemplo:

"Se requiere...."
"se debe tener en cuenta...."

pero cuando se haga necesario referirse de forma directa, lo mejor es usar "usted"

saludos!!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

El usted me parece más universal, en todos los países lo usamos, en cambio, el tú y el vos, suele no usarse en algunos países. En pocas palabras, todo el mundo ha hablado de usted como cosa natural.

Un abrazo.


----------



## bb008

Generalmente las cartas comerciales, instructivos, manuales e informes técnicos lo más conveniente es redactar de manera formal, en los casos anteriores se debe evitar tratar de "tú" a la persona a quién va dirigida la comunicación sobre todo si para uno es deconocida, por lo cual me sumo a los que apoyaron el "usted" ya que sería entendido por todos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

bb008 said:


> Generalmente las cartas comerciales, instructivos, manuales e informes técnicos lo más conveniente es redactar de manera formal, en los casos anteriores se debe evitar tratar de "tú" a la persona a quién va dirigida la comunicación sobre todo si para uno es deconocida, por lo cual me sumo a los que apoyaron el "usted" ya que sería entendido por todos.


 
Opino lo mismo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

fernando el casir said:


> Es que HI preguntaba cuál forma sería la más universal y entiendo que más allá de matices regionales, las dos formas se entienden en toda LA, con más o menos esas características, si no me expresé mal.


 
Yo más bien diría: "las tres formas" (tú, vos, usted) se entienden...

Saludos,


----------



## L4ut4r0

Hay países como Argentina y Costa Rica donde el trato de _tú_ por parte de un nativo se considera pedante o al menos poco natural. Lo que se usa es _vos_ o _usted._ Sin embargo ellos están acostumbrados a leer y  oír el pronombre _tú_ en las traducciones y en textos provenientes de otros países de habla hispana.


----------



## Kangy

No suena pedante para nada, es sólo que como no lo usamos normalmente, nos parece raro si alguien nos trata de tú. Aunque, la verdad, estamos acostumbrados. Todos los programas y películas extranjeras vienen en español neutro, y usan el tú.
A lo que me refiero es que sí sonaría extraño que un argentino trate a otro de tú


----------



## L4ut4r0

Kangy said:


> No suena pedante para nada



Es en Costa Rica donde suena pedante. Del DPDA excepción de Costa Rica, donde el tuteo connota pedantería ...​


----------



## Prog Lady

Valery G said:


> Para mi lo mas universal es escribir en tercera persona, no "usted" o "tu". Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Se requiere...."
> "se debe tener en cuenta...."
> 
> pero cuando se haga necesario referirse de forma directa, lo mejor es usar "usted"
> 
> saludos!!



Opino lo mismo. En textos formales se usa mucho el impersonal o infinitivo, sin referirse al lector en segunda persona; la redacción fluye mejor. Si es necesario, yo también usaría "usted".


----------

